# Leopard attack video



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If you ever think your hunts are getting boring, try leopard hunting.

I am an idiot and I can't figure out how to embed the video. Here is the link http://trophyroom.com/video/BIkAidNXYP

This website seems pretty interesting as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of this one.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is crazy!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome video


----------

